# !ai! la mortaccia [mortacci] tua!"



## sam_huff2425

this line was spoken from sofia loren in 1960 film "two women",my question is...is it old romanian idiom she used?


----------



## petero

no
definetely not


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

sam_huff2425 said:


> this line was spoken from sofia loren in 1960 film "two women",my question is...is it old romanian idiom she used?




It's not Romanian. Maybe Italian...


----------



## anto33

Hi, it's an Italian Roman slang. See here.


----------



## Trisia

Since this isn't Romanian, I'm closing the discussion at this point.

You can find a related thread on the _Italian-English_ forum, here: mortacci tua (with a link to the _Italian Only_ forum: Mortacci).

Trisia


----------

